# The Last Unicorn Renovation!



## Aisling (Oct 15, 2011)

OH MY GOD YOU GUYS OH MY GOD

_The Last Unicorn_ is getting a five million dollar budget overhaul, "from end to end from top to bottom", "and add five to eight minutes of entirely new shots and sequences that will bring the story to a whole new level." You can find the article here, because those aren't the only exciting details!

The Last Unicorn was one of my favorite movies as a little kid, even if I didn't understand it at the time. Years later the original novel by Peter S. Beagle became my favorite story of all time. I am _so_ excited for this!! Is anyone else?

Apparently you can email contact@conlanpress.com or webmaster@peterbeagle.com with suggestions... I already have! If anyone here has read the book, what scenes from the book would you like to see brought to life? Or if you've only seen the movie, what parts needed the most work?


----------



## RosesBones (Oct 16, 2011)

OH MY GOG

I remember that movie!

Clearly I need to dig it up and watch it now. :D


----------



## ultraviolet (Oct 16, 2011)

MY CHILDHOOD 8D
guys you don't even _know_ how pumped I am for this


----------



## Tailsy (Oct 16, 2011)

omg WHAT

yes


----------

